# Gen 2 RPO code 2016 factory HID



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

royce777 said:


> Anyone have any info on the 2016 cruzes that came factory with HIDs? RPO code or part numbers?


Random headlight bulb size websites state that its a bulb option, but as far as building cruzes online at chevrolet.com, you can NOT get factory HIDs with any package or trim on a cruze. The least expensive way to get factory HIDs in a Chevrolet sedan is to get an Impala Premier.


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

There is a section in my owners manual about HID headlights. After talking to a few people they state its a very rare option. I have a feeling it was for the preproduction cars or something along those lines. From my understanding, it was for the very first 2016 premier cruzes built so it would have not been listed on the chevy website.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

royce777 said:


> There is a section in my owners manual about HID headlights. After talking to a few people they state its a very rare option. I have a feeling it was for the preproduction cars or something along those lines. From my understanding, it was for the very first 2016 premier cruzes built so it would have not been listed on the chevy website.


i do believe you about that, but unfortunately there’s no way to hook up factory HID headlamps if your car didn’t come with it, wiring, and the entire headlamp housing will be different, and it won’t plug into the standard halogen wiring plugs. People try to do it all the time with lower trim model cars that offer HIDs or LEDs in top trim, and it’s never possible to do an OEM swap. 

The best you can do is install a quality HID kit from somewhere like theretrofitsource.com, but it wouldn’t be as good as the oem setup which would come with projectors meant for HIDs.


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

thank you for the tip. Im well aware with how HIDs work in non HID designed headlights. I've built plenty of retros before. Im okay with swapping everything over. Plus I already have a premier trim. Im more a OEM guy and like all OEM parts.



Still back to original question, anyone know the RPO code part numbers?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

royce777 said:


> thank you for the tip. Im well aware with how HIDs work in non HID designed headlights. I've built plenty of retros before. Im okay with swapping everything over. Plus I already have a premier trim. Im more a OEM guy and like all OEM parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Still back to original question, anyone know the RPO code part numbers?


media.gm.com/media/us/en/chevrolet/vehicles/cruze/2016.tab3.html?id=1458745379976

These are all the RPO codes for a 2016 gen 2 cruze, if they were ever indeed equipped with HIDs, Chevy is doing a dang good job hiding it.

*Edit* sorry apparently I can’t link to the proper page, but if you follow that link, click a blue button that says “more” and change the vehicle to Cruze, (instead of the selected Cruze limited), those are the codes I was looking at.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

There is a fuse spot in the engine compartment for manual HID headlight leveling, but of course the fuse slot is empty. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

